# Runny Poop... Help?



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

So my horse has had runny green poop for a while now (around 2 months) I have talked to my vet, but he doesn't think anything is wrong (he did not do any tests and hardly looked him over!) I am probably going to have a different vet come out for a second opinion but until then... What do you guys think?

I have noticed he drinks a lot of water, but I don't think its a crazy amount. He is not dehydrated, his poop is not always "cow flop" but most of the time I see it, it is and sometimes it can be really bad (like water at first.) I sometimes hear his stomache gurgling and he swishes his tail often -not sure if these are relevant, he has always swished his tail around. He is 14 y/o appaloosa/TB. He is also UTD on all wormers and shots.

He is on:
1 cup grain.
2 cups beet pulp.
1/4 scoop of hoffmans horse minerals.
alfalfa and (dryer) grass hay. (they get as much hay as they want there are about 6 horses in the field together and the fields are pretty bare)
He also gets all the water he could possibly drink and there is a salt lick in the field I see him use sometimes.

He seems to have a good amount of energy, his muscle is good, coat is shiney, can't say much for mane and tail seeing as he is an appy lol...


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

Is he on green pasture? Could be just from new grass. My appy does this all spring long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

No there is absolutely no grass. It doesn't have a chance to grow lol...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you had your feed analysed to see if he needs those minerals. Too much of any one of them can cause problems.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Has his diet changed at all in the past 2 months? Have you gotten a new batch of hay from another source? When was he last dewormed and with what product? It could be nothing but again it could be something major. For the vet to dismiss it is unprofessional and it is time to get a 2nd opinion. In the meantime, I would start by taking everything away but the grass hay. Give him a few days of just hay and see if you can firm things up. Sometimes just giving his digestive system a simple bland diet for a few days is all they need. Add a pre/probiotic daily. Add things back one at a time to not overwhelm his system and if something is causing the problem you can easily identify it.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with Left Hand Percherons (great advice, btw). This should take care of any normal digestive issues. The pre/probiotic is always a good idea, to rebalance his gut.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

Once again he is UTD on ALL wormers and shots, I forget what was used last... but he is on a regular scheduel. His diet has not been changed in probably a good 10 years other than new hay every few months (same supplier). He has always been on beet pulp and grain (since he was around 2.) Even when his diet is changed for a short time he usually does not have any problem. We put him on the minerals hoping it would help (0nce again he is not on the full amount either)... it did help a bit, probably because of the salt in it, but it didn't fix the problem (increasing the amount does not help either). The alfalfa is quite rich, but once again, the same hay supplier and such most of his life.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

Also, we have tried acv as well to balance ph in the past, it didn't do anything but make his coat nicer. These minerals supposedly do the same thing, I didn't want to feed them togther because of the minerals in both... although in the summer we sometimes put it in their water to keep them healthy and keep the flies away.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

ALSO forgot to mention, a few months back we kept him in and took him off everything he was on... very dry hay, that was it. Same problem, if not worse. (we were worried about possible founder, but he was fine) I guess I didn't really say this: it seems to come and go sometimes, or maybe I just don't notice as much as others... last summer he had it for a while, then it went away again. This winter him and another appy had it quite bad, then it sort of went away, but mine still isnt quite right. ...the "cow flop I mean" lol im tired.... BED TIME


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Hay supplies get their hay from multilple growers. You could be getting a new source everytime you buy. There could be a weed in it that he's sensitive to. The grass hay could be the culprit just as easily as anything else he's eating. Deworming on a regular schedule with a set product isn't always right for what the horse is infested with. Have you addressed ensysted strongyles? Have you ever tried a Power Pack regimen on him?

Other things that can cause diarrhea are pain and stress.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

I guess I should refrase that... These people grow it and it is relitively the same everytime. Also it is not a set product that we use for worming. He is on a regular schedule but we use alternate products through the year as you are supposed to.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh and he does not seem to be in any pain or stressed, he is is usual calm self and is moving freely as ever. No lumps or bumps, feet look good etc..


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The first things I would have checked are what had changed in his routine and feed that might cause it. Since you've said he's had the same routine and feed, and everything appears normal, those aren't factors. As long as he is not getting dehydrated or losing weight or mass, I would agree with your vet. You could try probiotics which may help, but usually it works itself out.


----------

